# Candino 1000m



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This Candino 1000m is my latest acquisition and most definitely a favourite! It also has the deepest depth rating of any of my watches.

Case and dimensions.

The case is made from stainless steel in an assymetrical design, with the crown situated just after 4 is almost completely hidden when screwed in. When unscrewed it allows the watch to be manually wound and allows the date and time to be set also. The movement is the ETA 2824, so this allows the aforementioned manual winding and also allows the watch to be hacked when setting the time. The watch is nothing like as big as I thought it was going to be, it's approximately the same diameter (42mm) and length (47mm) as my Seiko SKX007, but it's a couple of mm deeper at 15mm. The lug width is 20mm. No doubt the depth of the watch is caused to some extent by the crystal which is supposed to be 3 or 4mm deep (I have no way of verifying this though), also the back of the watch is deeply dished so this will add to the depth as well. The bezel ratchets at 1 second intervals in an anti-clockwise direction, it's very positive in action and everything lines up! There is the usual luminous dot on the bezel at 12.

Luminosity.

Not much to be said here other than it glows like a torch!

Dial & hands.

This is a mattblack/dark grey affair. Very clear and very legible. All the hour indices (with the exception of the 3) are luminous. As the dial is marked T-SWISS MADE-T I presume the luminous material used is tritium. Whatever it is it works! The hands are well filled with luminous compound too, and the colour of the glow matches the dial perfectly. The second hand is an orangey red colour with a luminous dot towards its end. Apart from that already mentioned there is no other writing on the dial apart from Candino below the 12 marker and the Candino symbol just above that.

Finish and condition.

The watch is apparently NOS and unworn. In short it's immaculate and very well finished. The case top is brushed horizontally across the watch (from left to right, or right to left if you wish). It's very evenly done, no scrubbing with wire wool or emery cloth here! There is little polishing on the top of the watch anywhere, the bezel teeth are polished and angled to help grip and turn it. The back of the watch is fully polished but has a circle in the middle that looks beadblasted, this carries an eagle emblem and the letters DPW and the word International. The other information on the back consists of 1000 MT AUTOMATIC - SWISS MADE.

Strap.

I'm not sure if the strap should be with the watch or not. There's no make indicated (apart from an embossed cross on the buckle), it's a carbony sort of thing and comfortable enough. I think the watch would look good on an oyster bracelet and I shall look into getting one of these. Due to the lug design it will have to have straight ends.

Conclusion.

So there you I finally have a Candino 1000m diver. I've been lusting after one for about 5 years now, I've either not had the money when they've come up for sale or when I've had the money I've neverbeen able to find any for sale! Has it been worth the wait ....... MOST DEFINITELY. It is without doubt an excellent watch and an absolute keeper. If I was to pass a watch on to other members of my family it would be this one!

Many thanks for reading

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of the back.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Congratulations

Very solid looking indeed and a nice wee sumary.

David


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

This particular model appears to have been marketed under several different names, including Beuchat, which cost much more than the Candino. The Beuchat was apparantly French military issue.

Spadge


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Nice watch and review, enjoy.

Did you ever manage to find a way into their web site?

I can't enter it, I only get the countdown clock thing?

Andy Mac


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Congratulations, it is a great looking watch, glad you like it. Thanks for a comprehensive review; I can't recall anyone elsr talking about Candino

Simon


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments.

Andy Mac .... I've given up trying to get into their site it's useless!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Do I get a commision?( or rather Roy, for the link)?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Peter

Unfortunately not, but thanks for providing it anyway!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a really nice watch. Isn't it great when that postman arrives at the door. Just like Santa coming when a child!

Peter


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Peter

Couldn't agree more. I was beginning to get worried about the watch not arriving but I needn't have (obviously)! When it arrived I was in the middle of typing something up for my Open University course, so I thought I'd leave the opening of the parcel until I'd finished my OU stuff. Ah well I did about 30 seconds more typing before the parcel was feverishly attacked by yours truly! Sad really, but still a great feeling when you finally see the watch. Especially as I'd been after one of these for so long.

Does anyone know how many of these watches were made and how long they were made for? I would imagine mine to be from the 90's from from what Roy has mentioned to me, but I've no idea really.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## terenceY (Jul 23, 2003)

dear Paul

nice catch ! seems like those i've sold.

best regds

terenceY


----------



## rustik (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello from France everybody,

I have the Beuchat version of this Candino (or may be yours is the Candino version of my Beuchat







),

in fact I have two versions of the Beuchat : the civilian version and the Marine Nationale french military one. They are similar excepted for the MN markings on the back of the military one.

I have just sold the military version and I am wearing the civilian one; it is really a great watch, keeping good time and looking nice ! I will never tell you how much I pay for it (the seller did not know what he was selling...) because you will be jealous !

Here a picture of the military Beuchat I sold (hope it will arrive soon to its new owner !),


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice review, Paul. I agree with all of your comments.

IIRC, the watch is made by Candino and marketed by themselves, Beuchat, EagleStar and Adina. I have a NOS Beuchat, a Beuchat which sorely needs work (crystal, bezel pip and movement) and an Adina.

These are, as Paul reports, a great value. They are an excellent dive watch and provide all the mass of one without being over-sized or bulky - they wear quite nicely on the wrist. The crown is well-hidden by the case recess it fits in, but large enough to be an easy turn.

I'll have a look through the papers which came with the NOS Beuchat when I get home - may be a clue there as to vintage. Style-wise, I think they are early 90's. No idea how many were made, but I do see them up for sale often enough that I think they are moderately common. More would probably available if it weren't for the quality and durability.

I believe the NOS Beuchat also came with kevlar and rubber straps and may have come with a bracelet - will check on that also.

The bezel feel is excellent, easily turned with a wet/gloved hand. A black datewheel would be a nice mod, but I'd worry that the charcoal dial would be a tough match.

Here's a photo of my Beuchat which need an xtal change, 12 pip and a movement service:










and the obverse (you can get a sense of how deep the watch is):










Here's an oft-posted picture of my 1000m collection (as it stood over a year ago - there have been additions). You can see the older Beuchat and Adina right of center. I do have, as requested by Paul a while ago, some side by side 'brother' photos, but they are at home awaiting posting.










And here's a UV-enhanced lume shot of the above array:


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Here's a pic of mine:










Borrowed from Yorktime.com, where I purchased it from Rod. I gather from research that EagleStar is a Canadian jewelry make, which makes sense because Rod is a Canadian seller.

I like my Candino/EagleStar just fine, except that the 2824-2 does not hack.







Otherwise, great, classic dive watch styling.

I like Nalu's collection.


----------



## rustik (Oct 6, 2005)

Nalu, your Beuchat is a military Marine Nationale model, as I can see the markings above the diver on the back.

This is a Type II model (type I has different military markings), could be about 1994 (see the marking that will give you the year but I bet you allready know that !)









The type II is silmilar to the civilian version. The type I has a different crown I thinks. I can send you some information in french about these two different types if you want.

Laurent


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Laurent, I didn't know that, _merci beaucoup_ for this information. I haven't seen these watches for nearly a year since I'm deployed to A'stan, but will check both of my Beuchats for dates and indication of Type.

PM sent.


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Before and after update, after learning how to take my own pics and post them.

I have had my Eagle Star (Candino) 1000m for eight months. I always liked its classic tool-watch, dive watch looks, but I never really liked the neoprene strap. Although it was pliable, it was hard to affix and secure the ends. It also detracted from the watch's great looks. So, I decided to make a change from this:










To this, following installation of a Watchadoo bracelet:









The difference is stunning. The finishes of the watch and bracelet match perfectly. The watch is completely transformed. I love it!







Now, my next step (this morning) is to have my watchmaker size the bracelet so I can wear the watch.

Thanks to Bret on another dive forum who did the same with his Candino for giving me the idea.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

That looks superb, well done!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hows that bracelet?

I have 1 on its way and Im expecting a heavy chunky one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice looking bracelet - I've fitted one in the Brietling stylee to my Candino - makes an already great watch better in my humble opinion


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I went to my watchmaker this morning and here is the final result:










Fit is very comfortable, but the look in every way is classic dive watch!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Nice looking bracelet - I've fitted one in the Brietling stylee to my Candino - makes an already great watch better in my humble opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not often you wear bracelets.


----------

